# Dossiers sans nom ?



## lepou (21 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous(tes)
J'ai personnalisé mon bureau avec des icônes de dossier faites avec Photoshop puis passées dans Img2icns. Jusque là tout va bien... Certaines de ces icônes sont du texte qui représente le contenu du dossier. Je voudrais savoir si il y a un moyen d'avoir des dossiers sans nom (juste l'icône car doublon avec celle-ci !) Merci pour vos réponses  A +


----------



## ceslinstinct (21 Octobre 2009)

lepou a dit:


> Bonjour à tous(tes)
> J'ai personnalisé mon bureau avec des icônes de dossier faites avec Photoshop puis passées dans Img2icns. Jusque là tout va bien... Certaines de ces icônes sont du texte qui représente le contenu du dossier. Je voudrais savoir si il y a un moyen d'avoir des dossiers sans nom (juste l'icône car doublon avec celle-ci !) Merci pour vos réponses  A +


Bonjour

Si la police t'interpelle et te demande ton nom et que tu répond en faisant la carpe (poisson) "des bulles " tu es bon pour une garde à vue au poste de police.

Alors une application a part les espaces pour nom je voie rien d'autre.

A toi de demander a Apple de pouvoir créer des Applications, dossiers et fichiers sans noms sans être reconnues comme des doublons.

@+


----------



## lepou (21 Octobre 2009)

Bien vu ceslinstinct ! On remplace le nom par un espace et hop,... plus de nom sous l'icône !
Merci pour le tuyau, j'espère simplement que le système "reconnaîtra" ce dossier sans nom !
Bonne aprèm. à tous(tes)    A+


----------

